

Ask HN: PayPal's Adaptive Payments API - what

I stumbled across PayPal's Adaptive Payments API (https://www.x.com/community/ppx/adaptive_payments) and was considering using it to facilitate payments. It has some interesting features like chained and parallel payments. So a buyer can make a single payment and the funds can be split amongst multiple receivers. You also get to choose who pays the associated fees. But the downside is that it requires both the buyer and receiver(s) to have PayPal accounts. Is it a bad idea to force the buyer to have a PayPal account? How unwilling are people to create a PayPal account for a purchase? Or just use PayPal in general?
======
braindead_in
It really depends on how close to the need you are. If your buyer does not
have any other option then they might just go through the hassle.

For receivers it doesn't really matter. They will accept the hassle of setting
up a PayPal account and transferring funds to their bank account or credit
card as long as they receive the money.

